# Loud/Noisy Freehub



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a set of 2010 Bontrager Race X-Lite wheels (DT-Swiss hubs) which are in great shape. The clicking from the freehub is considerably louder (very metallic) than on my Race wheels (nearly silent). Is there anything that can be done to quiet the clicking? I put a thin coat of Phil Wood oil on the pawls, but they're still loud.
No need for "keep pedaling", "Trek/Bontrager sucks" etc. comments.

Thanks


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Pete2 said:


> No need for "keep pedaling", "Trek/Bontrager sucks" etc. comments.


Then I'll assume you won't be up for wearing earplugs?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't use oil, use a thick grease, and plenty of it. That'll make it quiet for sure. That, or keep pedalling!


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Peanya said:


> Don't use oil, use a thick grease, and plenty of it. That'll make it quiet for sure. That, or keep pedalling!


Could the thick grease interfere with the pawls seating correctly?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Pete2 said:


> Could the thick grease interfere with the pawls seating correctly?


Doubtful. However too much grease will make it hard to place the pawls correctly (if your taking them out). 
Even if you are able to get it done, I doubt it will have much of an effect, if any, on the sound of the freehub. That really has alot more to do with hub design than grease.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Heavy grease*



Pete2 said:


> Could the thick grease interfere with the pawls seating correctly?


Some people have reported issues when the temperature starts heading toward the freezing point or below but that depends both on the grease chosen and the specific design. Grease can significantly quiet a freehub, but if you already have more than a thin layer of grease in there it's probably about as quiet as it will get.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Pete2 said:


> I have a set of 2010 Bontrager Race X-Lite wheels (DT-Swiss hubs) which are in great shape. The clicking from the freehub is considerably louder (very metallic) than on my Race wheels (nearly silent). Is there anything that can be done to quiet the clicking? I put a thin coat of Phil Wood oil on the pawls, but they're still loud.
> No need for "keep pedaling", "Trek/Bontrager sucks" etc. comments.
> 
> Thanks


just don't bother with it. This is not a problem.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Pete2 said:


> I have a set of 2010 Bontrager Race X-Lite wheels (DT-Swiss hubs) which are in great shape. The clicking from the freehub is considerably louder (very metallic) than on my Race wheels (nearly silent). Is there anything that can be done to quiet the clicking? I put a thin coat of Phil Wood oil on the pawls, but they're still loud.
> No need for "keep pedaling", "Trek/Bontrager sucks" etc. comments.
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't worry about it. The rim will crack around the spoke holes before you finally get fed up with the loud freehub. (Just replaced yet another set last week)


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

A freehub is not a freehub is not a freehub. Get the right grease for the particular brand.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8ZQJS0IQM0


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> A freehub is not a freehub is not a freehub. Get the right grease for the particular brand.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8ZQJS0IQM0


^this is absolutely correct^
we sell and maintain a lot of DT hubs, and only use the DT specific grease. while it doesn't really quiet the mechanism down, it does change the sound a bit when they are properly lubed...but they are always pretty noisy.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying this thick snotty oil stuff I saw in a little demo device on the counter of an auto repair place. You turned the gears and you could see this snotty (tenacious?) oil sticking and working it's way up through all the gears whereas the comparison "normal" oil did not. Looks like it might damp the motion of the pawls without being a semisolid like grease. Definitely not something I'd stick in the motor of my car, however.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

When I put fresh grease in my neuvation hub i used automotive/marine grease and afterwards the freehub was much quieter. I have no idea if this will work for all hubs though.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

DT Swiss make a 36 step rachet, which has twice as many teeth. I ran that in addition to using Chris King lube in my DT 240s wheelsets, and they are somewhat quiet compared to my Chris King hubs.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

+ 1 on the correct lube for a DT Swiss hub. There are 2 star ratchets in the hub - no pawls. If you use a lube that is too thick, the ratchets will not come back together quick enough and you will spin your crank without engaging the ratchet. Some people swear by Phil Tenacious Oil. I use "SuperLube" clear grease. The DT grease is really the proper lube. Cleaning the ratchets, splines, and springs yearly and relubing makes the hub much quieter. Changing the ratchets to the new 36 tooth style will help also.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

You need the correct _type_ of grease. DT swiss isnt in the business of manufacturing greases, they just pay someone else for something appropriate for the application. 

Most typical greases are NLGI #2. Ratchets need more like a #0.

The major grease related failure is from crusty dried out white lithium grease. That stuff will stop pawls from moving pretty easy.


----------

